# Arms nearly straight while riding - are my handlebars too low?



## TurboCrash (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been thinking I need to tweak the height of my handlebars a bit, but according to the information I've found online they should be fine...but it doesn't feel fine.

I've noticed that when riding (while sitting) my arms are nearly completely straight. There's a very very tiny bend, but not what I think is enough. I noticed it interferes a bit sometimes where I go to bunny-hop or pull the front up and can't because my arms lock straight. According to places I found online though, your handlebars should be around about inline with your seat, and I think mine is either inline or a fraction above the seat already (my bike).

My question is, is it normal to raise handlebars much higher than the seat to allow a more bend to your arms? Is there perhaps something else I should be looking at to reduce arm-reach? How high is too high?

Thanks!


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

There's no one answer. Do you have a LBS you can take yourself and your bike to and get sized up? They will be able to tell you exactly what the problem is, if there indeed is a problem. I know at my LBS they will size you and adjust you on your bike even if you didn't buy it from them...for a small fee but well worth it, imo.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Your arms should be bent at the elbows. 
Are you saying bar length to shoulder width has your arms straight/parallel? How long r bars?


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

You could try a bar with more sweep or a shorter stem. You could have your seat too far back on the rails .Like thegweed said no one right answer.


----------



## TurboCrash (Jun 8, 2012)

thegweed said:


> There's no one answer. Do you have a LBS you can take yourself and your bike to and get sized up? They will be able to tell you exactly what the problem is, if there indeed is a problem. I know at my LBS they will size you and adjust you on your bike even if you didn't buy it from them...for a small fee but well worth it, imo.


Interesting, I'll give it a shot. There's one kinda close by so I'll pop in and see what they say (I was thinking of grabbing some spacers while I was there just in case).



theMeat said:


> Your arms should be bent at the elbows.
> Are you saying bar length to shoulder width has your arms straight/parallel? How long r bars?


The width feels ok, but it seems like I'm too far back on the bike. My handlebars come out at a bit of an angle so I'm thinking that raising them a bit might allow a bit more bend in my arms at the elbow.



rangeriderdave said:


> You could try a bar with more sweep or a shorter stem. You could have your seat too far back on the rails .Like thegweed said no one right answer.


So I just went and moved my seat forward as far as it can safely go and it helped a bit - I have a little bit more bend in my arms. Maybe I have short arms =/


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

TurboCrash said:


> So I just went and moved my seat forward as far as it can safely go and it helped a bit - I have a little bit more bend in my arms. Maybe I have short arms =/


Saddle position in relation to pedals should be adjusted first, everything else is built around that. Maybe check out an online bike fit calculator.


----------



## TurboCrash (Jun 8, 2012)

theMeat said:


> Saddle position in relation to pedals should be adjusted first, everything else is built around that. Maybe check out an online bike fit calculator.


So I just finished running through an online calculator. It seems, if my measurements are correct, that my bike frame might be an inch or two too large. If I measure the Saddle-to-Handlebar length, it's about an inch too long, which is about the exact length I need to make my arms comfortable.

I'm going to stop by a shop tomorrow, but is this something that can be fixed by just adding spacers? I'm wondering if it's worth getting a whole different handlebar =/


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

a shorter stem could help as well as bars.


----------



## TurboCrash (Jun 8, 2012)

goodmojo said:


> a shorter stem could help as well as bars.


Oh, that's a really good idea. Is it bad I just assumed they were all a standard length? =P

I think a shorter stem might just fix it. Cheers mate!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Strange that Norco won't publish the geometry specs for that bike. They just refer you to an online bike fit calculator :~/

How tall are you and what size bike are you on?


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

TurboCrash said:


> Oh, that's a really good idea. Is it bad I just assumed they were all a standard length? =P
> 
> I think a shorter stem might just fix it. Cheers mate!


I am 5'10" ish, which is in between sizes for most major brands. I am currently on a size L TB LTc. Medium felt crowded. Size L with a 65mm vs. stock 100 stem is perfect. Give it a try.

Also, moving the saddle forward to accommodate the bars is a bad idea.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

I've been messing with a bike that is just like your's ... I.E. a bit to big (long TT) for me.
Changing stem/bars is about your only cheap solution.


----------

